# Fun Matches In Wisconsin...Anybody know of any?



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

You need to join a local training club. THat's where you find out about seminars, matches, etc. -S


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

And if where the club trains is too far for you to visit weekly or whatever, it's still worth paying the nominal membership fee so that you receive the newsletter to find out about events.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Looks like it would be a drive for some people. Doesn't look like there is much going on up there. I did see acouple of clubs though. Goo to the AKC website and look under affliated cluds under your state.

Hooch


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

LOL Not sure she meant that kind of match but now we know who likes ot play wiht matches. ROFL

Hooch


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

CreekviewGoldens said:


> I don't know where to find fun matches on the internet...can anyone help me?? I need some assistance finding one.
> 
> Mostly obedience matches...maybe agility too...if you can find some.



Were you able to find anything? How's the search going? As Stephanie pointed out, the best thing to do is join the nearest dog club. I hope I'm not mistaken (and if I am, I apologize), but aren't you a Junior? Most dog clubs are VERY accommodating to Juniors and you will get lots of help and support! I joined the local Kennel Club when I was 13 years old and looking for help in competitive obedience with my Siberian Husky. (Boy, was that an experience...it managed to turn me off of obedience for many, many years and I ended up getting into conformation. But back then, the training methods used were not exactly conducive to getting a good obedience performance out of a Sibe! But the club people were friendly and helpful, at least!).

We don't have many fun matches around here (there are a few Show & Go's, which are pretty much the same thing). I try to be creative and get together with friends at parks or Petsmart and work dogs. I also live really close to a ball field that has lots of crazy games going on all the time (there are few environments more insane than Little League games!), so I take my puppers over there sometimes and work them because there are LOTS of distractions!

I hope you're able to find something soon!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

No I haven't really done a search...yet. School is keeping me away for most of the time. I do have time to go on the computer and check e-mail and forums I belong to. But not much for a search. I'll look this weekend. 

You are correct I am a Junior. Yes, back in the day they did use lots of harsh methods or ones that turned off a lot of people (well from what our mentor has told us).

I'll look this weekend when I have time...I don't know if Maddie is quite ready for a fun match...Maybe a run-through and if I can find someone to train with ...probably our mentor could do a "mini fun-match" at her clubhouse...I'm sure she'd be happy to. Maddie is far from competing...maybe December or so. We had a REALLY GOOD session today. She was working her fuzzy heart out for me!


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

CreekviewGoldens said:


> I'll look this weekend when I have time...I don't know if Maddie is quite ready for a fun match...Maybe a run-through and if I can find someone to train with ...probably our mentor could do a "mini fun-match" at her clubhouse...I'm sure she'd be happy to. Maddie is far from competing...maybe December or so. We had a REALLY GOOD session today. She was working her fuzzy heart out for me!



HURRAY for you and Maddie -- congrats on your great training session! It's such a wonderful feeling to have a good session! Keep it up! 


Training buddies are invaluable, I hope you can find one soon.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Great for you and Maddie!!! Hope to see you both soon on our GR Obedience list. And here of course. So glad you had a good session! How old is your Maddie?


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Maddie is 3 and a half years old. A very talented little girl...who has lots of potential..and is VERY FAST in agility. She could go either way but I like obedience just a tad bit more than agility. 

We have lots of work to do before we enter any trials...but we'll get there someday!


----------

